# employment help in dubai please



## adamgibson (May 29, 2012)

Hi all,

i was wondering if anyone could help me.. i've recently got my Masters in international relations and am very interested in moving to dubai. ive been many times on holiday and love the place. im planning a trip to dubai for a few weeks purely to job hunt and was wondering if anyone knows any recruitment agencies other than the usuals like BAYT. somewhere where i can actually go and have face to face meetings and get in contact before i leave the UK to go to Duabi. or any other advice would be much appreciated!

thanks

adam


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

much better to check out dubizzle . have plenty of job postings and im sure you can find one that suits your qualifications.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you do a quick search of the forum, you will find that Bayt really doesn't have the most positive reviews. They receive thousands of CVs every day and I'm pretty sure they're all just sitting there in some giant Bayt CV Bank.

My recommendation would be to contact companies directly through Linkedin. You stand a better chance of getting a response this way.

There is also a list of recruitment agencies in the sticky titled "Read before posting....." on the first page of this forum.


----------



## Riza2012 (Mar 2, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> If you do a quick search of the forum, you will find that Bayt really doesn't have the most positive reviews. They receive thousands of CVs every day and I'm pretty sure they're all just sitting there in some giant Bayt CV Bank.
> 
> My recommendation would be to contact companies directly through Linkedin. You stand a better chance of getting a response this way.
> 
> There is also a list of recruitment agencies in the sticky titled "Read before posting....." on the first page of this forum.


Sorry but Linkedin as a platform for job search in Dubai is the most rubbish suggestion, No employer in Dubai cares and uses linkedin, its no more than a data mine.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Riza2012 said:


> Sorry but Linkedin as a platform for job search in Dubai is the most rubbish suggestion, No employer in Dubai cares and uses linkedin, its no more than a data mine.


This really depends on what level you are applying for and what type of job. Linked in works for many people who are senior level by networking with like minded people, as there is not a surplus of workers in certain fields nor are companies advertising. But if a good employee should be suggested by someone already there at the office, then they will have a look at that individual. Linkedin can and does work in the uae.


----------



## basc (May 18, 2011)

Riza2012 said:


> Sorry but Linkedin as a platform for job search in Dubai is the most rubbish suggestion, No employer in Dubai cares and uses linkedin, its no more than a data mine.


That's wrong. I currently have a job offer in the UAE that came about via an approach (by them to me) on LinkedIn.


----------



## blazeaway (Sep 28, 2011)

We've used LinkedIn and some of our best hires have come from there


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have to agree with some of the positives about Linkedin.

True, it is aimed at the more senior positions and I have had quite a few contacts through it


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Riza2012 said:


> Sorry but Linkedin as a platform for job search in Dubai is the most rubbish suggestion, No employer in Dubai cares and uses linkedin, its no more than a data mine.


You're from the Maldives and you live in Australia. Seriously, not sure if you are in any position to call my suggestion about using Linkedin in the UAE rubbish. Perhaps there were better qualified people than you on Linkedin which is why you weren't successful.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> You're from the Maldives and you live in Australia. Seriously, not sure if you are in any position to call my suggestion about using Linkedin in the UAE rubbish. Perhaps there were better qualified people than you on Linkedin which is why you weren't successful.


Exactly my thoughts.
Just because he may not have been successful in landing a job here doesn't make LinkedIn or the suggestion "rubbish"


----------



## adamgibson (May 29, 2012)

thanks for all your advice.. any more would be very much appreciated.. any ideas on which companies are recruiting currently? i have a degree in politics and a masters in international relations.. thanks all!


----------



## adamgibson (May 29, 2012)

would it be worth my while spending 2 weeks in dubai purely to look for employment? sending CV's from london has not dont me any good


----------

